# Deere 945 Moco - any good?



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

I see some of these 945 mocos might be in my price range. Are there any bad points to them? I have a 920 now and the extra 3' and center pivot would be nice. Then both sides of my neck will hurt at the end of the day. What's your experience? Pursue or run the other way? Thanks!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one. I love it. I got one when they had the trailer to load it on. I use to travel all over so that was beneficial for lateral transport. The only thing I would change requires me to be rich and I cannot afford the new tractor with the three conditioners, Left, Right and the one in the front center. That said, you can go in either direction which is good when you have a field that was drilled back and forth. Odd fields it is better to go around and around the same direction. Corners can be made where little or nothing is standing. When the front tire crossed the second windrow make your turn. Depending on your speed you might have to make little adjustments. Good maintenence and it will last you a long time. I have the steel rollers. They suggest 130 or 140 HP tractor to pull it. It is 1000rpm PTO.


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks gradyjohn! Quick question for you: you say you pulled it lateral, so can the hitch swing 90* to say load it on a trailer to haul? And if so about how wide is it this way? Thanks again!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm thinking 9.5 feet. I attached a picture I took this summer. The trailer is especially made for it. Those are ramps and it piviots. Takes getting use too but I love it. It has a 2 pt hook up. You back it up on it until the ramps start up just a little, lower the head and there are hooks on the back that lock in and ramps come up. Then piviot it and it locks in place and go down the road. Reverse to unload.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Wish they had one for a MC1030. I travel about 40 round trip farthest trip


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Nitram said:


> Wish they had one for a MC1030. I travel about 40 round trip farthest trip


I travel about 75 round trip. Use to be about 40 but I moved. Only problem is the hitch to 2pt so you have to improvise to pull it with the truck. With my flat bed it was not a problem ... I would just raise it with the loader and set the stand in the gooseneck well then chain it down. Trying to figure out how I can use my 5th wheel hitch in my pickup. My flatbed died. I do have a ball I can put on the tongue and a female receiver in the pickup but is a pain the make the 2pt stationary and piviot on the top so not the bang up the inside of my bed.


----------

